# ARL Fishcam



## DogDoc (Jan 18, 2002)

Can anybody answer a couple of questions for me ?
1.) Are the fish I'm currently seeing (7/2) Steelhead? 
2.) While watching on Wed. night about 7:30 pm I saw a lot of fish with lamprey attached and a lesser number with lamprey scars. I did a quick survey and figured about 40% of the fish I could see and count had lamprey or scars. Obviously not scientific and maybe not very accurate but it seemed like a very high % of affected fish. Is this abnormally high ?


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

1. Atlantics

2. It's not unusally to have many fish with lamprey in the area. It's a big problem and has been. The USFWS and DNR are doing their best though.


----------



## DogDoc (Jan 18, 2002)

Thanks !


----------



## jellybread (May 4, 2008)

Wow...

It really looks like the Atlantics are reproducing naturally in very good numbers. The stocking data doesn't warrant that sort of density in the beginning of summer.

For reference, here is the ARL Fishcam.

Lots of salmon there - at the beginning of July. The DNR really needs to look into getting these guys into Huron tributaries.

Not to mention - the lamprey problem...

PS - does anyone know if these things eat gobies?


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

someone needs to throw a handfull of crawlers in front of the camera. my cousin has access to the cam i scould see if i can get him to.


----------



## dreihl (Mar 27, 2006)

jellybread said:


> Wow...
> 
> It really looks like the Atlantics are reproducing naturally in very good numbers. The stocking data doesn't warrant that sort of density in the beginning of summer.
> 
> ...


From what I can tell, stocking has accounted for almost all of the fish that I've seen in the fish camera. I'm not saying that natural reproduction isn't going on. but nearly every fish that I've had a good look at in the camera have had clipped fins, which means they have been stocked fish. I'm not sure what the order is but for each year's class they clip a different fin, so they can tell which year class it came from. One year they'll clip a right pectoral and the next they go to the left and then proceed to clip either the right or left ventral fins in the next years. I suppose that it could have been just a fluke that nearly all of the atlantics on the screen were planted fish (maybe they like the attention), but I would guess that wild fish in the area are the exception and not the rule. I'd like to be wrong though. Maybe somebody with some knowledge on the subject can chime in and educate us.


----------



## Laker (Sep 29, 2006)

right tnow the Canadian Dept of Fisheries and Oceans along with nthe U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service are trapping lampreyon both sides of the boarder. Rather than exterminate the slimmy buggers, they remove either the males or the females (cant quite remember which) and sterilize them. I know it will prove to be effective in the long run but does anyone know how long lamprey live.. I recall hearing that the program will take 4-6 years to show any real signs of improvemen.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Hey thanks for posting the link for this cam. I have never seen it before and it should be a treat to watch.

Thanks again!


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

The fish cam is great, I love to watch it, it makes me want to get up there fishing.


----------

